# My New Garage Build.



## DubbedUP

Ok we moved into the house we were in about two years ago, and the main part for me was that there was space to build a garage. It was a maximum of 30sq feet or it would be classed as industrial and special looooong drawn out planning permisson would be required (because of the area and the local council, and with the garage being detached an all.). So I went for the max of 30sq feet.

Before I started building my mate got wind of someone giving away 1000 lightweight breeze blocks...Trouble was they were already being used. (I wish I had a picture of this) They were part of a display on the third floor of the Lighthouse art gallery in Glasgow, and it was to show an ECO friendly building but show it half built and have exposed parts of the building. Because it was built on a wooden floor inside a building they had to take it down brick by brick.Rather than throw the blocks out, they offered them on Glasgow Freecycle. It was about £1500 quids worth of block i got for hee haw...:thumb:

It took about 7 trips in a hired transit and a day off work, me and my good mate the Noelski (again no pics, I am a ****)

Here is the my back garden and the garage on the right hand side, excuse the snow it was the depths of winter...










Cue lots of digging, and I got some builders in to do the blockwork etc..










Here is he founds being put into place...and the first layer of brick being put in...










Look at my lovely garden it's in tatters










Very productive day that day..


----------



## Fursecul

So far so good mate,keep up the great work :thumb:


----------



## DubbedUP

Onto the back and because of the slope we had to build up the back of the garage...










Oh how I miss the summer, it was about 32 degrees that day....










Skip forward a few weeks and we put the trusses up ourselves (Me, my old man and the Noelski)










Along with a couple of late nights putting up the OSB and the roof felt, to get it water tight...

Does not look very big in this photo, but it felt huge standing inside...










Looking out to the old drive and the old jeep...










We then got the cement truck to reverse up the driveway bursting every slab in the driveway, but we were getting the drive replaced anyway.



















I was soo tempted just to run over this..










Got the driveway done and got the roller door on...Excuse the pic of the audi, it's the only pic I have of the garage just after the roller door was put on.










More pics soon...


----------



## Detail My Ride

That looks superb.

Should've written something in the cement, so tempting


----------



## DubbedUP

Gaz W said:


> That looks superb.
> 
> Should've written something in the cement, so tempting


I was tempted, but it was always really watery, then it just seemed to go off really quickly..

Since the pics have been taken the garage has been rendered and painted. The roof has been done in Marley Modern rooftiles... I need to get the sophets and the guttering done, as well as sheet out the inside and paint the walls white. I am also running full electrics and internet/phone connection out there as well..Thnking of getting el cheepo plasma tv as well...


----------



## chewy.

Looks real good mate. Are you sealing the concrete floor?

I'm looking at turning my front garden into a drive so I can get my car on it!


----------



## mouthyman

very nice, any pics of it inside now?


----------



## DubbedUP

chewy. said:


> Looks real good mate. Are you sealing the concrete floor?
> 
> I'm looking at turning my front garden into a drive so I can get my car on it!


Already done.

I used enough sealant to cover a floor of 160sq feet. The concrete was just soaking it up soo quickly and then down with B&Q grey floor paint, but TBH it peeling up all over the place and I reckon in summer I am going to replace the floor with rubberised flooring tiles or something like that....


----------



## Detail My Ride

Costco for garage flooring tiles!!


----------



## visor

what lights are you going to use?


----------



## DubbedUP

mouthyman said:


> very nice, any pics of it inside now?


I would not show you them even if I had any. it's a real mess and even now I have sleepless nights thinking of how untidy the garage really is...I will take more when I start the sheeting out.


----------



## chewy.

Floor paints good but is lethal when wet.
You need something like is used on offshore platforms, we have a similar thing on the boathouse floor real gritty but good enough for a 8 tonne tractor and trailer to drive over, think ours has lasted 15 years and just started to lift.


----------



## dubnut71

Sweet build Dubbedup, i am jealous, can't even fit my car in mine!!! Crack on mate and finish, it'll be an asset to ya:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Bo2007

awesome build! i wish i had a garage in this stupidapartment


----------



## sshooie

looks great, I'd b lost without my garage, it's my little oasis away from everyone.


----------



## Deanoecosse

good size inside mate but if you dont mind me asking, why didnt you go for a wider door when building it?, it just looks a wee bit tight. Great detailing space tho.


----------



## DubbedUP

Deanoecosse said:


> good size inside mate but if you dont mind me asking, why didnt you go for a wider door when building it?, it just looks a wee bit tight. Great detailing space tho.


It does look tight with the garage door in the pictures, but it's plenty big for my requirements.

The Kia jeep you see in the other pictures fitted through the door no problems at all. Plus I wanted one side to be total storage/workbench space.


----------



## Silva1

that looks really nice - i think i should do a report on how my garage is getting along although its mainly just some tlc


----------



## DubbedUP

Silva1 said:


> that looks really nice - i think i should do a report on how my garage is getting along although its mainly just some tlc


Do it mate, I need some inspiration for the inside of mine.

I also need to run the electrics in soon as well..A job I am not looking forward to...


----------



## Silva1

am still in the middle or clearling mines and painting - and its a bloody big job also putting up some lights aswell

currently waiting on my roller doors coming as the first time round the ones i got were the wrong size so now its just a waiting game 

cant wait till i can get some time off to finsh the garage but prob wont have it done for a while now


----------



## GlynRS2

That looks like a great garage - you have got plenty of room and storage in the roof space. The hardest thing now will be to keep it clear of clutter


----------



## Bigpikle

nice one - looks like a very usable space and it fits the house nicely :thumb:

mine's built but never been properly fitted out, so that starts next week


----------



## Kev_mk3

wicked work there! could of hired the wet concrete to a local gang for a dead body :lol:


----------



## andy monty

for the floor paint how about adding a bit of kiln dried sand to give it texture??

when your wiring it think about putting an alarm in and some inferred heaters to keep you nice and warm 

for lighting look into the IP65 rated florrys they are watertight and keep all the insects out providing the cable entry's are glanded


----------



## ahaydock

Looking good so far!


----------



## jimmer

Looks good mate , wish I had a garage.


----------



## GAZA62

jimmer said:


> Looks good mate , wish I had a garage.


 Agree :thumb:


----------



## DubbedUP

Ok, quick update pic of the garage not long after the roof and the render was put on it.


----------



## Detail My Ride

Its a tight fit for the van!!


----------



## haxbyscoobs

that is a very tight fit for the veedub


----------



## daveyhay

Liking it a lot.


----------



## MazdaRX8

nice size garage.....shame about the messy blockwork, hate them thermalite blocks, always crack in years to come then you end up with cracks in your render.....how have you finished the inside walls off??


----------



## BILL

nice one stevie, looks like a good venue for the next meet :thumb: :lol:


----------



## DubbedUP

BILL said:


> nice one stevie, looks like a good venue for the next meet :thumb: :lol:


LOL, my neighbours already think I am in some sort of cult. A load of guys standing about watching someone polish the a car, and I reckon they would be phoning the fuzz


----------



## DubbedUP

MazdaRX8 said:


> nice size garage.....shame about the messy blockwork, hate them thermalite blocks, always crack in years to come then you end up with cracks in your render.....how have you finished the inside walls off??


Blockwork is good mate, dont know what you mean by messy...

I was worried about the render cracking, but the guy that done it used some sort of agent in the render mix that allowed it to flex a little bit.

Also I have used the santex paint on the outside and that seems to have a sort of rubberised coating to the walls...The garage is bone dry. I am going to sheet the inside with plasterboard...Need to run the electrics first...


----------



## DubbedUP

Gaz W said:


> Its a tight fit for the van!!


Height wise it is, but the van has no interior or engine, so it will be coming down a fair bit.

width wise it's not too bad. Not great, but not too bad.


----------



## John-R-

Is it me or have you mixed the Thermalite blocks with Concrete blocks  are you sure this is OK  just seems a bit strange as they have different strength properties.

John


----------

